# Young gilt farrowing



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Here is some pictures of my farrowing gilt. I've read alot of different posts on here and got alot of different advice from it all which I really appreciate. I'm curious what you guys and gals think about my pig. She is very young, accidentally got pregnant during her first heat. She is not bagging up or dropping milk but she looks like a loaf of bread underneath and her teats are pointing out. Mammory glands have gotten much bigger but still no milk. Her vulva has swelled significantly over the last couple weeks and gotten much darker. She has made a big nest, and has been busy chewing hay, tail twitching for a while too. I read that she may have discharge prior to actual farrowing and that her breathing will increase significantly. Is there any other info that I can pick from the group that would tell me a little more or put me at ease? I am worried because the boar is a bigger pig and because she is so young. I don't wanted her to crush em or eat them! I want to be there when she farrows but I'm staying away as much as I can.. checking on her every 3-6 hrs or so..
The first picture is today and the second is yesterday. I washed the poop off it so I could see what color it was turning a little better. It's much more poofier today.


----------



## Bruce King (Jan 11, 2018)

The milk will start to flow less than 24 hours before birth, so if you see milk you've got a timeframe. Being a gilt there's some chance that she will do things that are not normal for her because she's all worked up by hormones and inexperience. 

The amount of bagging will vary by breed; I can't tell what breed this pig is from the pictures - duroc or Hereford would be my guess, but a picture from the side would give me a better idea of where she is. If she's nesting I'd guess less than a week to farrow, but nesting can be just comfort, too. Pigs like to arrange the area they sleep in and it might be that, or it could be impending farrow. 

Breeding a young gilt is pretty much fine; the fact that she bred early is a sign of a good pig, in my book. Her body will work out how many pigs she can gestate. If you haven't looked into vaccinations for your breeding
stock I'd suggest looking at farrowsure gold or the equivalent - look it up and read about what it does. Once the piglets are born, you might consider mycoflex or circoflex for your new pigs. Vaccines are a funny business; by the time you figure out you have a problem it's too late to administer them; I'm offering this information in the event that you have mortality and need to figure something out. 

you are at a lower risk of her suffocating her pigs if she is a younger, lighter pig. Be careful about the amount of bedding you supply; less bedding is better when it comes to suffocation deaths for piglets. If you wanted to make things a little better if you were to rig up a heat lamp that the sow cannot get to the piglets will go sleep under the lamp and return to mom to nurse and be a little safer that way. DO NOT BURN DOWN YOUR BARN WITH YOUR HEAT LAMP - a solid wood wall with an 8" gap or door on the bottom and the heat lamp on the far side of it over a towel is a good setup, or fence off a corner of her pen with 2x4s and hang the light in there. The sow cannot be allowed to get to the cord or the light, and the temperature on the towel should be 100 degrees or so. Don't use straw or other bedding that can be bunched up and touch the lamp and ignite. 

Be careful around her after birth; some pigs get very possessive of their piglets even if they were otherwise even-tempered before they gave birth. The first 24 hours after birth she'll want to stay as still as possible, and make sure that she's got some space away from other pigs to do that. After the initial period talk to her when you approach and heed her warnings. If she's barky and gets up as you approach give her some space. 

"stay as still as possible" - she will not eat or drink for 24 hours. that's normal. She will go back into heat 3 days after birth, so be prepared for that - your boar will want to breed her, and that's fine, but best to do that by moving her out from where her pigs are so that they don't get stepped on or squashed while the breeding is taking place. after breeding she goes back in with the pigs. Your boar will break into the stall if physically possible when she's in heat, so pen him far enough away that he cannot smell her or see her if you don't want that to happen. 

the farrowing will happen in two waves, about an hour apart, and take 3 to 6 hours total. Look for placenta delivery as the "end" of each wave. The sow will eat the placenta and probably eat any dead piglets at the same time; don't clean it up, give her a chance to recycle the nutrients in natures way. If it's still there in 24 hours then you can remove.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Bruce King said:


> The milk will start to flow less than 24 hours before birth, so if you see milk you've got a timeframe. Being a gilt there's some chance that she will do things that are not normal for her because she's all worked up by hormones and inexperience.
> 
> The amount of bagging will vary by breed; I can't tell what breed this pig is from the pictures - duroc or Hereford would be my guess, but a picture from the side would give me a better idea of where she is. If she's nesting I'd guess less than a week to farrow, but nesting can be just comfort, too. Pigs like to arrange the area they sleep in and it might be that, or it could be impending farrow.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a thorough answer. She is a Hereford and I will include a picture of her. She is not bagging up. I put a wall up at the end of her pallet house with a gap at the bottom and a heat lamp on a 2x4. I currently have straw in the house and the small area for the piglets. I will probably take your advice about the fire hazard and put a rubber mat down for the piglets.
I feel like either I'm wrong about the expected date and she is going to take longer to farrow OR she is just not going to bag up like normal.
I go and check on her one time in the middle of the night to be sure I don't miss her farrowing. I also spend time with her during that time.. sitting there quietly and watching her. When she wakes up I rub her head and she seems to like it pretty good. I go in her house at feeding time just to see what's going on in there. She comes to check out what I'm doing sometimes, but she doesn't act mad about it. She gets a little excited, I rub her head and I go about my business and so does she.
The boar is in a separate paddock but the houses are together. It's a few pallets thick between them and he couldn't break through but the fence between them is a pallet fence with electric on both sides... Hopefully he doesn't tear through it but he probably could bust through the fence if he really wanted to.
I have been watching her vulva and breathing and rubbing her belly to see how the mammory glands are growing. I feel like she is imminent but I question it too because I have no experience.. her vulva has been swelling up and getting dark and her mammory glands are growing.
I am overthinking the whole thing for sure.. but I really want to be there when she has them because she is our only gilt and there's alot of time and money invested... Be a shame to come out with no piglets and have to start over again.
These pictures are from 4 days ago, her belly looks a little bigger today but no bagging up


----------



## Bruce King (Jan 11, 2018)

HillsOfSWVA said:


> Thank you for such a thorough answer. She is a Hereford and I will include a picture of her. She is not bagging up. I put a wall up at the end of her pallet house with a gap at the bottom and a heat lamp on a 2x4. I currently have straw in the house and the small area for the piglets. I will probably take your advice about the fire hazard and put a rubber mat down for the piglets.
> I feel like either I'm wrong about the expected date and she is going to take longer to farrow OR she is just not going to bag up like normal.
> I go and check on her one time in the middle of the night to be sure I don't miss her farrowing. I also spend time with her during that time.. sitting there quietly and watching her. When she wakes up I rub her head and she seems to like it pretty good. I go in her house at feeding time just to see what's going on in there. She comes to check out what I'm doing sometimes, but she doesn't act mad about it. She gets a little excited, I rub her head and I go about my business and so does she.
> The boar is in a separate paddock but the houses are together. It's a few pallets thick between them and he couldn't break through but the fence between them is a pallet fence with electric on both sides... Hopefully he doesn't tear through it but he probably could bust through the fence if he really wanted to.
> ...


She's not very pregnant or maybe not pregnant; you've got at least weeks before you have any pigs. Did you see the boar mate with her? It's 114 days or so after mating that a pig will typically farrow, give or take a few days, so if you have a mating timeframe you can get a good feel for when it's likely. 

She's a good looking gilt; body condition is good. back has a nice arch to it. 

Handling your gilt is great. Getting her used to you around and touching her and 
being a positive in her life - food, scratching, attention - is good. But even so
remember that everything can change when a pig farrows and by no fault of yours or hers, nature has its own script. 

It's always fun to get a pig to flop over in joy at having its belly rubbed.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Bruce King said:


> She's not very pregnant or maybe not pregnant; you've got at least weeks before you have any pigs. Did you see the boar mate with her? It's 114 days or so after mating that a pig will typically farrow, give or take a few days, so if you have a mating timeframe you can get a good feel for when it's likely.
> 
> She's a good looking gilt; body condition is good. back has a nice arch to it.
> 
> ...


They have been in the lot together since she was young. She went into her first heat around 5 months old and I thought he got her for sure. She hasn't went back into heat since the first time and her hood was pointing up until recently. Her vulva has been swelling and getting darker the last few weeks. Could it be.. that maybe she absorbed the babies? Because he was pretty rough on her? He tossed her off the feed bowls pretty rough sometimes. I didn't separate until 3 weeks before the estimated farrowing date. She is still young about 9 months old now. The boar is much bigger than her


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

We know roundabout when she went into her first heat so her estimated date would be anytime this week but could also be next week... We didn't think she would get pregnant her first heat, but then we thought she did since no more heat and hood was pointed up


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Here's ol Nosie Rosie this morning.


----------



## Bruce King (Jan 11, 2018)

She looks like she may be bagging out - having mammary gland expansion; but she's not at a size
where I'd be expecting pigs in the next few days. A week minimum is my guess. I dont think she
slipped the litter due to boar contact; pigs are contact animals and shrug off pushing matches.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

P1 sows (was gilt) don't tend to bag up much ahead so that would not worry me.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Dried white stuff on her vulva today.. Could be discharge? Normal? Does this give any more clues to when she will farrow?


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm no expert by any means, but she doesn't show any real swelling to me?


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Well.. hopefully she is actually pregnant! If not, no harm no foul. I'm still going to keep my fingers crossed and her separate for the next few weeks. I was hoping to learn more about other people's farrowing experiences and maybe be able to know before she has them (if she does). She does look more swelled since I moved her 2 weeks ago, but I don't have any pictures of what it looked like before... This far in the game, I have been taking a step back and not worrying so much this week. I do have a friend down the road that has farmed pigs for a long time and they think she looks piggie but she is a week or more out. Hopefully she has babies and they grow up and turn into bacon!


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

It's not the best picture, but she is actually swelling now. I jumped the gun and moved her really early in the start of this thread. It's nice to finally see her look prego! Her belly is getting bigger everyday, but still no bagging. It's so good to finally see her looking prego.. I was starting to doubt myself and my boar and gilt! Thankfully they proved to be that they are good at doing pig stuff! I will post as she changes and time goes on.. hopefully she will give me more clues as to the exact time she is going to pop out the little bacon bits! There are ALOT of people around here patiently waiting for their arrival!


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

I think I've been talking about her having babies to everyone I know everytime I see them since Christmas or before.. maybe even Thanksgiving hahaha


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

bobp said:


> I'm no expert by any means, but she doesn't show any real swelling to me?


You were right Bob.. she is swelling now though!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

The advantage of moving her into a private space early is she gets used to it and you're not likely to miss the farrowing - e.g., you avoid having her farrow somewhere else such as with other pigs.

The disadvantage of moving her into a private space early is more labor for you and less socializing for her. As they get closer to farrowing they tend to not want to socialize.

In the photo she looks like she's >10 days from farrowing but I don't really have enough visual to make a better guess and gilts are harder to estimate than sows.

-Walter


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

highlands said:


> The advantage of moving her into a private space early is she gets used to it and you're not likely to miss the farrowing - e.g., you avoid having her farrow somewhere else such as with other pigs.
> 
> The disadvantage of moving her into a private space early is more labor for you and less socializing for her. As they get closer to farrowing they tend to not want to socialize.
> 
> ...


I don't think she is close but very happy to finally see some swelling. Prior to today there was no real swelling and I had it in my head that there was for awhile.. mostly because all my anticipation and lack of experience with farrowing. This is my first time! We bought feeders last year and we kept one of the males to use as a boar (Old Spot/Polled China) and purchased a young gilt early last year to grow and make bacon bits. It's backwards because we have a little bigger and older boar pig but that's what we did due to lack of knowledge and $$$ but hopefully it works out! I think she is big enough now to handle the babies, whereas a month or so ago it was questionable. I am pretty sure she still has a ways to go before actually farrowing. Her house flooded last week so I'm gonna rake out all the wet straw and put her some fresh in. I gave her wazine a few weeks back but i don't think she ate her food that day. She tossed her food bowl around her pen but I'm going to remedy that soon too. I'm going to dose her with Ivermectin in the next day or so too because she has some lice that I can't seem to remedy any other way. I have some pour on for cattle but am told that the paste is the best way to go.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

This was her a week or so ago, belly dropping but not bagging. Like I say, I still think she is a ways out from farrowing but happy to see her showing signs! I will get better pictures soon!


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

One more thing Howard.. when I made the separate lot for her, I left a small and heavily reinforced hole for her and the boar to touch noses and have some contact.. I didn't want her to be completely isolated. 
Also, I think she might have a UTI?? Or maybe it's just regular lady parts stuff where she is prego... But I have noticed chalky discharge on her vulva and she is having a hard time peeing.. peeing in spurts at times like a male with prostate problems. Today she peed really good except for at the end there was a considerable amount of dribble.. I'm thinking of dosing her with some penicillin?? Thoughts? 
I really don't want to give her meds if I don't have to.. I would like for her to be more all natural if I can help it.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Not Howard.. I meant Walter.. my apologies


----------



## Bruce King (Jan 11, 2018)

she's still not showing the amount of bagging i'd expect prior to pregnancy. If you want a 24 hour warning, you can milk one of her nipples. Milk starts flowing 24 hours prior to birth. Only test 1 nipple; they have a wax plug that keeps stuff out, and testing will remove that, so only do it with one. milk the nipple gently. I think you're still at least a week out; maybe 2. 

her bladder can be affected by the piglets; and she can pee or not as she sees fit, so the flow itself being irregular could be nothing. As long as she is eating and drinking I think you can probably do nothing. 

But you seem very anxious to take some sort of action; if you do decide to give her some antibiotics make sure that you find a source for the appropriate dose size for her and check the particular medicine for cautions on pregnancy. You may be able to get a veterinarian to consult with you for a few bucks; chalk the expense up to education for you - you will then have good information for future farrowings. 

It's pretty fun to see you so excited about this.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Not exactly anxious to take action.. more so worried about her and wanting to get it right the first time. I don't wanna wait too late and miss and opportunity either because I know I have done that plenty of times in my life haha! I just want her to be healthy and happy.. this is my first time and I am the type of person that over thinks everything if you cant tell yet haha! 
I don't doubt that she will be fine if I do nothing but in the back of my mind I will always be asking myself if I am making the right decision. My biggest concern right now would mostly be due to the pig lice.. she had them when I bought her and I used powder to get rid of them, or so I thought I was rid of them. I noticed them about a month ago and put powder on her and the boar again but still keep seeing eggs even though I treat them every few weeks. I assume that I am not able to get it EVERYWHERE and since I do t have another barn and paddock ready yet to move them around I have been unable to totally irradicate the lice. I powder them and their house thoroughly every couple weeks but still see eggs on them. The boar has 2 places on his back that are all swelled up about the size of the end of my thumb, kind of like a big black boil. I assume they are from the lice one way or another?


----------



## Bruce King (Jan 11, 2018)

When I've had issue with pig lice I've used a pyretherin based powder. Pyretherin is the active ingredient. They sell the powder for cows or horses, buy the cow version - crazy horse people will pay too much for everything. 

When you apply the powder it will kill the adult or hatched lice, but not the eggs, so you have to re-apply it 7 to 10 days after the first application so you can kill the next batch that hatches. It helps if you can clean out where they've been sleeping - lice will get into the bedding. You also have to powder all of your pigs, not just the ones you see with the lice. So it's a bit of a hassle but should be controllable. 

Skin irritation may be a sign of mange which can be hard to diagnose - the mites are very tiny and hard to see, even for a veterinarian. See: http://www.thepigsite.com/pighealth/article/632/sarcoptic-mange/


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Bruce King said:


> When I've had issue with pig lice I've used a pyretherin based powder. Pyretherin is the active ingredient. They sell the powder for cows or horses, buy the cow version - crazy horse people will pay too much for everything.
> 
> When you apply the powder it will kill the adult or hatched lice, but not the eggs, so you have to re-apply it 7 to 10 days after the first application so you can kill the next batch that hatches. It helps if you can clean out where they've been sleeping - lice will get into the bedding. You also have to powder all of your pigs, not just the ones you see with the lice. So it's a bit of a hassle but should be controllable.
> 
> Skin irritation may be a sign of mange which can be hard to diagnose - the mites are very tiny and hard to see, even for a veterinarian. See: http://www.thepigsite.com/pighealth/article/632/sarcoptic-mange/


I'll see if I can't get a picture of the big boils on his back this evening at feeding time. That's the powder I have been using. The lice get under them, in the "armpit" area of their legs and that's the hardest place to get the powder to. I treat their houses too but can't move them to a different field yet so I don't do the houses as much as I treat them. I also have a hippie lady down the road that gave me some essential oil to spray on them that seems to be helping. I'm mostly worried that the little piggies are going to end up with lice too and want to get Ivermectin to totally knock it out and to make sure they are not wormy as well.. I want them to get as good of a start as they can!


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Back when I had several wild hogs In a pen I would ivomec... Then give them an old creosote railroad tie.
They'll pay and rub and waller the creosote onto their hair... Diesle fuel poured on the ground will do it too.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

bobp said:


> Back when I had several wild hogs In a pen I would ivomec... Then give them an old creosote railroad tie.
> They'll pay and rub and waller the creosote onto their hair... Diesle fuel poured on the ground will do it too.


A bunch of old timers around here say to put burnt motor oil on em, same jist I guess.. not sure which is worse, burnt oil or fillin em full of pharmaceuticals haha 
I'm not exactly sure what I'll do just yet. I'll keep putting powder on em and spraying them with hippie oil for now.. but I'll probably end up having to do something a little more powerful seeing how I can't move em to a totally different paddock and house yet. I wasn't able to get any pictures of em yesterday but I'll see what I can do this evening. The hippie farmer down the road is supposed to come take a look at em later this evening so that might give me a little more insight on what to do and what's goin on with em too. Very much appreciative of any and all advice tho and happy to be able to connect with so many people across the country on this homesteading page.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Two pics of the gilt from this morning. She looks alot more swelled at different times. She is not as swelled as I have seen in the last few days.. looks more swelled when she lays down.
What is up with this white stuff though? Should I be worried? She does have difficulty urinating.. should I dose her with penicillin? Would that hurt the babies.
On that note, I do think she is prego, I'm thinking 2 weeks to a month away from farrowing? Thoughts?


----------



## Bruce King (Jan 11, 2018)

she looks pregnant now. mammaries are starting to bag out. I'd guess a week to 10 days, but that'd be a guess.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

So the white stuff is pretty much normal right?
Yesterday, she knelt down in her wallow and had her hindend stuck up in the air. I was happy to see her ease down like that and when she did I could really see the back end of her mammory glands.. they were huge! Looked like a big ol basketball!


----------



## Bruce King (Jan 11, 2018)

HillsOfSWVA said:


> So the white stuff is pretty much normal right?
> Yesterday, she knelt down in her wallow and had her hindend stuck up in the air. I was happy to see her ease down like that and when she did I could really see the back end of her mammory glands.. they were huge! Looked like a big ol basketball!


The slow laydown is a sign she's getting ready for piglets; they do that to allow the pigs to get out of the way as they lay down; a good sow lays down slowly like that and doesn't squish her pigs.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Pictures of her earlier today.. belly is growing, vulva is swelling. Fingers crossed everything goes smooth and she gives birth without me needing to intervene. I have no idea when she is due, but I'll keep an eye on her and try to be there when it finally happens.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

She just gets bigger everyday, but I can finally see the piglets kicking in her belly! She is coming along, slowly but surely.








Got her a barn mostly framed up. I was gonna wait to move her so I didn't disturb her too awful much.. but it's in the same lot, so I don't think she will mind too much. I tossed her a square bale in there and she went right in and started working on her new nest


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Love that spring color in the background. She and the pen looks good, thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Wanda said:


> Love that spring color in the background. She and the pen looks good, thanks for keeping us posted.


Thank ya for your response. I'll definitely post when she has em and probably again before then too haha. She is getting comfy in her new house. I finished framing for the most part and put tar paper on it to keep out the wind and rain.








This was her a few days ago. Her teats have dropped more since then and her vulva is really swelled up. I hope she has lots of little babies!


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

I would not worry about her shelter being as tight as you are trying for. If she is dry and the wind is blocked, being to hot is more of a problem than cold. A sow in a well bedded dry area, can function in temps well below freezing.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

It's still far from tight, there is TONS of ventilation all around the roof and there are 3 doorways.. the piglets have their own corner with a heat lamp. I have a few inches of mulch and straw on top of it too


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

She looks like she is fixing to have her babies.. she has looked like this since last night and breathing rapid at times but not for very long. How much longer do I have to wait?? Haha


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

I guess I'm not gonna get much sleep tonight. She was huffing and puffing a little last night, but really breathing alot harder now. She has her hind leg drawed up to her belly and she is constantly trying to adjust but can't get comfortable. Her vulva is swelled up HUGE and so is her teats.. crazy how much bigger they have gotten in the last few days. I actually think a baby pig would fit now! A week ago, she was puffy but nothing like now.. she has really blown up recently! Crazy to watch her like this, and really hoping it goes good. Wife is going to get beer and cigars haha


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

She is definitely going into labor.. breathing is really fast, kicking with her hind leg and keeping it pulled to her, and obviously her back end is really really swelled. So exciting!


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Well.. no piglets yet.. playing the waiting game! Panting all last night and today, no discharge yet as far as I can tell but she has been in the mudhole today.. it's 80 degrees but rain moving in tonight and colder weather, prob have em tonight.. I hope!


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

She was breathing really heavy all night and off her feed this morning. She has the runs too.. any thoughts on that? Is it normal and do I need to do anything about it? Her breathing is labored but not as rapid. She is wobbly and tired, trying to relax right now. I washed her backend with Dawn because poo had run all down her backside.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Upset stomach just like you and I. She looks good and the waiting game is frustrating. It tends to make us look at very small changes very closely. Under normal times we would shrug it off and go on with our day.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Once I get through the first farrowing I'm sure it will get easier for everyone. She did clean up her breakfast and when I got home she had a stream of runny green poop on her hind end, like a few inches wide and all the way down her butt. Doesn't look normal


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm gonna go feed her and see what she thinks about it all. I am considering giving her a beer to relax and maybe some pumpkin to help hold her bowel movements together


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

She drank some water off her slop but only took a few bites of any at all. She keeps peeing and pooping, making room for the piglets I guess. Poor thing tho, it's all runny and all over her backside. Gonna go check on her and clean her up if she needs it. I think they would have to come tonight. It's gonna be a cold night too..


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

She had 9 babies.. finished at least 2 hours ago. She is still pushing though. Any thoughts?


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

She had 6 girls and 3 boys and 2 stillborns. Took her around 4 hours after the first 10 pigs to push out the last stillborn and another placenta. She is still pushing this morning.. makes me think she has more stuck in her.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Nice looking litter! Be patient and observant, she seems to be doing her job very well.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

No more straining really and so far so good! I'll definitely keep a close eye on her and the little ones!


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

It is hard to imagine that in 6-8 months that group will be able to supply pork for several family's!


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

That will be alot of delicious pork! I smoked their uncle's ham over the weekend and it was delicious. They are growing so fast and momma is doing good. She is eating really good now and still taking extra good care of all her little ones, including the runt. Our first time farrowing was a success!


----------

